# Tips on Painting PVC Pipe



## ATLfun

I am generally a lazy painter, so I am looking for the method that works "ok" without sanding the pipe down, applying some sort of primer and then applying some sort of paint. I really want splash and go which is difficult for plastic.

Has anybody tried the expensive Krylon spray paints that are suppose to stick to plastic? The cost would be worth it if you could cover in one coat.

Does anybody have a secret shortcut that will make the paint adhere for at least a month?


----------



## tjc67

I just clean it with Krud Kutter and use the cheap spray paint with just a minimal bit of touch up for thin spots. I've only done it when building fence parts so not sure how it would do for other projects.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:There is a plastic adhesion promoter you can buy from auto part stores that we use to prep new bumpers, but you still have to scuff the surface.:undecidekin: Or be prepared to paint it again in a few years.


----------



## drevilstein

*paint*

I just use Rustoleum spray paint, and it seems to work fine. I have some pieces I've used for the last 3-4 years with no scratches or defects. On one or two pieces last year, I had to do a quick touch up on some scratches, but it took like 30 seconds.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Really all you need to do is take the shine off the pvc. You can paint it as is but it may peel in a couple of years. Just use some fine steel wool and do a lite once over and you can paint with anything you want to. I use the cheapest spray paint I can get at ACE Hardware (about $3) and it works fine. So a few seconds of steel wool can save you money on the spray paint and no primer needed.


----------



## DanoNJ

I use some acetone to take the ink off, then run a piece of 100 grit sandpaper to rough it up. Used the $1 spray paint (flat black) for several year and have had no problems. Some minor touch up now and then....


----------



## ATLfun

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:There is a plastic adhesion promoter you can buy from auto part stores that we use to prep new bumpers, but you still have to scuff the surface.:undecidekin: Or be prepared to paint it again in a few years.


In my world "lazy" and "plastic adhesion promoter" cannot co-exist.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Quick and easy.... Paint with acrylic latex paint.


----------



## Bascombe

Prime the PVC with super 77 spray adhesive. I prime most plastics that way, then paint sticks to them


----------



## Spoonhead

ATLfun said:


> I am generally a lazy painter, so I am looking for the method that works "ok" without sanding the pipe down, applying some sort of primer and then applying some sort of paint. I really want splash and go which is difficult for plastic.
> 
> Has anybody tried the expensive Krylon spray paints that are suppose to stick to plastic? The cost would be worth it if you could cover in one coat.
> 
> Does anybody have a secret shortcut that will make the paint adhere for at least a month?


I have used the Krylon plastic paint on several types of plastic with great results so far. It does seem to bond to plastic much better than ordinary spray paint and I didn't do any prep work beforehand on either piece. Good luck!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn it, I read the original post wrong. Look in my albums for the fake candles I did...

3" electrical conduit, knocked the dirt off, spray primed (krylon) it then spray painted it. That's about as fast as it gets.


----------



## scarycher

I used the 2X coverage spray paint that walmart has, it costs a little more but it does really cover faster. it will scratch some, I moved my fence from Texas to Colorado and my fence looked great last year.


----------



## ATLfun

Thank you guys for all the great responses. I guess the cemetery fence upgrade just got upgraded on my to do list for this year.


----------



## zombietoxin

The most durable way is to dye them. It penetrates the plastic and will not scratch off. It IS more of a hassle but you can't get a more durable finish.

I used a technique I found online by googling pvc dye. You mix an oil based dye with MEK solvent and paint it onto the pipe. 

MEK from just about any hardware store and search pvc dye on ebay.


----------



## Chuck

I like to do things as quickly as possible but still get the best result. Sanding the shine off the pipe is the best route IMHO. However, your arms get really tired when you have to sand 150 pieces of pipe. So I came up with a solution that was quick and saved my arms. I will try to explain it without using pictures.

I have a Ryobi drill press. This drill has the ability to turn the top part 180 degrees so that it now faces the back. I then took a 1/2in grey electrical pvc that has the bell opening on one end and cut a 6in section off the bell end part. So you now have a 6in piece of PVC with a built in coupler. I took my dremel out and cut a groove in the end without the bell and slid a paddle bit into it. Most paddle bits have a hole through the middle. I just put a 1/4in bolt through the pvc and the paddle bit to hold that in place.

I attached the paddle bit to the drill press and slid a piece of PVC that I wanted sanded into the bell end of my rig. Turned on the drill and (with gloves on cause it gets hot) ran a piece a sand paper up and down the pvc as it was spinning. 5 seconds later pull that one off and slide the new one on. Took me about 30 minutes to sand down about 150 pieces of PVC when I built my fence.

Now you just paint them regular black spray paint if you want and you are good to go. I built my fence 4 years ago, and have yet to touch up any peeling or scratched paint.


----------



## beaver state rich

I used black pipe.....No paint! Seriously. For the question I use the .98 can at H Depot. If I want a nice finish on something visible or interior I use a scotchbrite pad vs. Sandpaper.


----------



## discozombie

If you only need it to last a month then just paint it as long as you dont bump, knock or stare at it too long the paint will last.


----------



## Aquayne

Krylon actally melts into the pvc. Ive used it in salt water aquariums. It is the only paint that lasts long term submerged under saltwater. Its easy to use but you have to take the shine first with pvc cleaner or acetone.


----------



## Gweede

I only use the Krylon 2X spray paint for my projects, I think it's worth it. I didn't have any paint melt into my PVC pipes so far. I do sand the pipe a bit to get the sheen off, and spray several light coats to get the right coverage. Then I seal it with a clear spray. I like Bascombe's idea of priming PVC with a super 77 spray adhesive first. I will have to try it.


----------



## gungirlk

Not sure what expensive might be, but walmart sells it for under $4 and certain ones are for metal, plastic, AND wood. They work awesome. I've also used the cheap $2 cans on plastic, and it worked great too. If those prices sound good, you'll be very happy with the paint!


----------

